
Alcor: Membership Info - Costs - amazedsaint
http://www.alcor.org/BecomeMember/scheduleA.html
======
amazedsaint
Found that link to this service provider from this answer in Quora -
[http://www.quora.com/Hypothetical-Questions/Is-it-
possible-f...](http://www.quora.com/Hypothetical-Questions/Is-it-possible-for-
me-to-freeze-my-dead-body-for-2000-years-keep-my-money-legally-safe-and-
invested-in-an-account-earning-compound-interest-thaw-2000-years-later-re-
animate-and-repair-my-body-and-then-live-the-life-of-a-billionaire#ans2329391)

